# Anyone Near Cape Cod Area, we need a DM



## ha_i_laughatyou (Jun 1, 2006)

LOOKING FOR A DM

We here on the Cape, are looking for someone willing to DM for a new campaign Idea. A European/Asian Pirate Campaign, and yes we already have a ninja (even if it defies the laws of physics to have a ninja-pirate). Now, we are currently looking for someone to DM, right-up campaign settings and etc., also anyone wanting to get in on this, post here.

Books included in the campaign will be..... Oriental Adventures, Players handbook 1 & 2, All versions of Monster Manual, Complete: Adventurer, Warrior, Arcane, Divine, and Psionics handbooks.

Hopefully we can find someone soon because we would like to start by the start of summer  .

Party currently consists of Me: Chris, Crab Hengayokai fighter/dread pirate, a Lizard-folk Barbarian/druid, a Vanaran Shaman, a Human Ninja, a Water Spirit-folk shugenja, and a Samurai (race yet to be determined). Classes listed after the "/" are hopefull, eventual class not including other classes multi-classed to in between.

Anyone Interested, Post here, My name is Chris and Thank you


----------

